# Nikon D90 where to find shutter actions?



## john sherratt (May 27, 2011)

Hi sorry if this sounds stupid but how do i found out how many shutter actions my camera has done.I have looked through the manual but cant find it thank you john.


----------



## chaosrealm93 (May 27, 2011)

dont think you can. only how many shots taken AFTER the battery has been charged


----------



## Trever1t (May 27, 2011)

you can with software like Opanda. Free download, reads exif data including total shutter actuations.


----------



## john sherratt (May 27, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> you can with software like Opanda. Free download, reads exif data including total shutter actuations.



I just downloaded opanda but i cant see where the shutter count is when i uploaded my last picture takern.


----------



## john sherratt (May 27, 2011)

It says total number of s 151 am i right in thinking thats the shutter count?


----------



## orb9220 (May 27, 2011)

It is far down the page and named "Image Number" in the Exif info.
.


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 28, 2011)

Check shutter count online - My Shutter Count.com


----------



## KmH (May 28, 2011)

john sherratt said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > you can with software like Opanda. Free download, reads exif data including total shutter actuations.
> ...


It looks like this:


----------

